# Reverse Sear Tri-Tip & Chicken (pics)



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Tonight I cooked up a traditional SoCal BBQ dinner of tri-tip, chicken and
beans. I seasoned the tri-tip liberally with Kosmo's Cow Cover and the
chicken got a coating of 2/3 Montreal chicken seasoning and 1/3 New
Mexico chili powder. I cooked it all indirect over a 50/50 combination of
Kingsford Competition briquets and mesquite lump and reverse-seared the
tri-tip (cooked to 130* indirect then seared direct to 135*).

It all came out very flavorful and tender. Kosmo's beef rub is no joke!












John


----------



## bbquzz (Aug 15, 2010)

Wow as always John it all looks good. I did a tri-tip Friday night using the reverse sear after reading a piece by Craig "Meathead" Goldwyn, only my third and it came out surprisingly well. I have to say I like it with potatoes and veggies, but I love it leftover in a sandwich.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, Buzz.

John


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 15, 2010)

Awww.. no sliced pic? 
Looks good on the grill fer sure!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 15, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Awww.. no sliced pic?
> Looks good on the grill fer sure!




Almost like off the internet!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are off of the internet; they are off of my blog. If you meant something else, just come out and say it.

I have the raw images, if you want to see them.

John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 15, 2010)

Where's the sliced and plated pictures?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Where's the sliced and plated pictures?


Where does it say that I need them? I was too busy and the family was too
hungry to wait for me to take plated shots.

Why are you so hung up on a plated shot? Couldn't I get that from the
internet too? Does a plated shot somehow make it authentic?

I think my blog and track record speak for themselves. I don't need to
prove myself to you.

John


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 16, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You already have.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 16, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't say you 'need' a plated pic, but people like to see a properly cooked and plated piece of beef cause it looks good.  I doubt anyone was asking you to 'prove' yourself or judging you.  But a hunk of meat on a grill looks like a hunk of meat on the grill.  A plated 'finished' or 'money shot' is the final satisfaction people get of cooks.  By your 'defensive' response, I'd say you overcooked it myself.....I'm just saying....but who am I to judge?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> It doesn't say you 'need' a plated pic, but people like to see a properly cooked and plated piece of beef cause it looks good.  I doubt anyone was asking you to 'prove' yourself or judging you.  But a hunk of meat on a grill looks like a hunk of meat on the grill.  A plated 'finished' or 'money shot' is the final satisfaction people get of cooks.  By your 'defensive' response, I'd say you overcooked it myself.....I'm just saying....but who am I to judge?


Larry, how would you interpret Nick's comment? He's clearly being passive-aggressive, and I felt the need to call him on it. Call it defensive if you want.



			
				Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, plated pics are nice, but I simply didn't have time.

John


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 16, 2010)

PatioDaddio said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, plated pics are nice, but I simply didn't have time.

John[/quote:2j5omvve]

We all try to joke around from to time, I really wouldn't take too much into Nick's response.  After all, he cooks on a gas grill....so what's his opinion matter Daddio?

Like my old buddy Bruce B. used to tell me when I got upset, 'let peoples responses roll off your back like water off a duck'.  We all post at our own risk when we post pic's and they're all open to criticism good or bad.  Trust me, I get equal amounts of each.  

Just make your family starve next time and take a sliced pic!  ******!


----------



## Smokey Lew (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice looking cook John. I use Kosmo's Cow Cover on burgers and it's great. I also like their Dirty Bird rub on chicken and corn on the cob. They are both very good products.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Aug 16, 2010)

Nice looking cook John. I use Kosmo's Cow Cover on burgers and it's great. I also like their Dirty Bird rub on chicken and corn on the cob. They are both very good products.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Thanks, Lew. It's good stuff indeed.

John


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Posts without plated/sliced pics are like having to leave a prom date with a semi.  

All I wanna see is some more good food porn.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Posts without plated/sliced pics are like having to leave a prom date with a semi.
> 
> All I wanna see is some more good food porn.


Better go slice and plate that avatar of yours, then.  Oh, the irony.   

John


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 16, 2010)

Jeez! Now I'm attacked ? Damn John...We got your panties in a bunch huh?


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2010)

Attacked? Come on! Note the wink and smiley.

Y'all are a tough crowd.

John


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm KIDDING !!!!!!! Cripes ! :roll:            

But yeah. You need a tough skin around here. Internet humor is a hard gig.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 16, 2010)

Tough skin? That's it, I'm outta here!


----------



## TimBear (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm afraid to say anything, but the food looks good, plated or not


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2010)

Thanks, bro.

John


----------



## Shores (Aug 18, 2010)

Good lookin' grub John.


----------

